# Made redundant and pregnant



## caoilann (12 Apr 2013)

Hi all

Really appreciate your comments.  I was made redundant today and I am six months pregnant, not sure where to turn or what to do.

anyone experience this?

Txs

Carolx


----------



## elcato (12 Apr 2013)

Has the company closed down ? My understanding is that you cannot be made redundant while pregnant. Do you have a HR department ? If it closed down then the normal process is that you get your p45 and sign on immediately. The redundancy process takes time but sign on straight away.


----------



## Black Sheep (12 Apr 2013)

You could apply for you Maternity Benefit now if you wish.


----------



## fla (12 Apr 2013)

You can be made redundant when pregnant. It is when you are on maternity leave that you cannot be made redundant as it is protected leave. Regarding the redundancy, were you the only employee to be made redundant or was it a collective redundancy? Where you given notice of this redundancy or were you just told of this today?


----------



## caoilann (19 Apr 2013)

Thanks all.

Like another poster said, you can be made redundant while pregnant - shock for me too! as clearly I am not employable at this stage of my pregnancy! I was told 2 weeks in advance of the final date and it was collective redundancy.

I was not aware I could apply for maternity benefit now so I will do that immediately - thank you.

I am in receipt of lone parent albeit reduced pay so I dont think I can apply for jobseekers aswell.

Thanks again


----------



## Sar (19 Apr 2013)

I am also six months pregnant and have just been offered a new job, having been made redundant 4 years ago when 8 months pregnant with my first child. You might think you are unemployable at this stage of your pregnancy, but it depends on the the employer's attitude and how much they want you for a position.

 I told my new employers I was expecting at the second interview.


----------

